# B flat Trumpet range



## janxharris

How would an amateur orchestral B flat trumpeter get on with the follow very high part? (It's 124 crotchets per minute and forte by the way).









Click on image to enlarge.
Thanks.


----------



## mikeh375

Terribly JanxH, sorry. The part is to all intents and purposes impractical even for a pro on a Bflat instrument, it's too tiring and risky as well as registrally inappropriate. It's fine down an octave but as to an amateur player playing it, well it depends on how amateur they are. You need to fill in dynamics and articulation too, but please, not as written, you'll be scoffed at. If you go down an octave, you might want to put in a rest or two, unless you can split the part between 2 players with overlapping notes, which will make it more playable at amateur level.
(is that score transposed or at pitch?)


----------



## janxharris

mikeh375 said:


> Terribly JanxH, sorry. The part is to all intents and purposes impractical even for a pro on a Bflat instrument. It's fine down an octave but as to an amateur player playing it, well it depends on how amateur they are. You need to fill in dynamics and articulation too, but please, not as written, you'll be scoffed at.
> (is that score transposed or at pitch?)


Thanks - I did include the dynamics - forte (wrote it in the post).

It's a little confusing because the range given is usually F#3 to F#6 (written) - so E3 below middle C to E6 three octaves up.

Anyway - I accept your advice (and pretty much expected it - just wanted confirmation).


----------



## janxharris

Particularly wanted trumpet timbre for this part.


----------



## mikeh375

I asked if the part was transposed or not, is it? You could use a piccolo trumpet, but not a Bflat. The part is too hard for an amateur, even with a piccolo trpt.
I meant marking the part with dynamics and articulation btw. The part will need rests if only for one player.


----------



## janxharris

mikeh375 said:


> I asked if the part was transposed or not, is it? You could use a piccolo trumpet, but not a Bflat. The part is too hard for an amateur, even with a piccolo trpt.
> I meant marking the part with dynamics and articulation btw. The part will need rests if only for one player.


Oh sorry - its transposed - so the written first note - an A - will sound as a G.

Indeed - part needs dynamics and articulation with rests for breathing - I should have put them in - but my main focus is on the range.

Thanks again.


----------



## Heck148

pretty high for an amateur...concert Ds, Es...tough on a Bb or C trumpet....write it for D piccolo trpt...range is similar to many of the Bach pieces...


----------



## Vasks

It's a piccolo trumpet part for a pro. A regular B-flat trumpet by an amateur is not going to end well if attempted.


----------



## david johnson

picc only, with a fine player


----------



## Enthalpy

Easy on a soprano saxophone. Or even on the rare sopranino.

It demands a soprano saxophonist, not an alto or tenor saxophonist getting a soprano instrument for this score.

You will get the loudness, the articulation, a clear timbre but not the trumpet timbre. One breathe is doubtful, better two saxophonists.


----------



## TMHeimer

I'm a clarinet player but with extensive experience with brass and trumpet players (my brother was #1 NY All State in 1975). I have played with trumpeters who easily eclipse this range. And that's just my experiences in NY and with the Univ. of Regina (Sask.) Jazz Band 40 years ago in Canada. If you're talking range, listen to Maynard Ferguson. A trumpet (or any brass instrument) technically has unlimited range. I don't disagree with the above posts, but it depends on the player. I would imagine Wynton Marsalis (and many others) could play that lick on Bb.


----------

